# Now That You Are Retired



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

Now that your retired, does your spouse drive you a bit crazy with their questions and deeds? 

My hubby just spent five minutes watching me do the dishes by hand, and then asked me why I washed the out the sink and soap dish.

Anybody got else got maddening tails? :magnify:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

:lol1: fftobed::zz:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Aug 24, 2014)

THis morning my hubby thanked me for listening to his weird questions. Now I'm wondering if he has figured out my password! My password has 19 characters, of which 8 are numbers. Hmmm? :magnify:


----------

